# WTB....argh.... STK392-180... two of them please?



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

I checked out the recommended suppliers who were listed in the now closed thread and they want a $40 per IC???? :gulp:

Most other online places want from $10-20 per IC..... but of course you might be buying some chinese ?

Still, at $100 for just the ICs including shipping and handleing, it might be cheaper to just take the board to some local repairer and pay the $250 for a full repair including resistor check/replacement and cold solder check/repair........ 

OR, is there a decent online supplier who I can trust to sell me a STK392-180 for under $20 and have it be a real Sanyo IC?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would not service just a board brought it to me in most cases. There is no way to test it and align the set properly and it would not be a professional repair. There is also no way to test the related areas nor to know that the problem is purely a matter of needing your chips replaced. There are too many other possibilities that might lead to me being blamed if replacing the parts, checking the obvious resistors, and resoldering connections does not solve your problem. If you are going to have a professional repair it, I suggest you have them do the whole job with the set present either in your home or the shop.

There is more to most repairs than most DIYers assume. There is more to selecting a supplier as well. I recommened the suppliers that I use. You can chose to use others as many have. Some have success, some do not. My advice is based upon many years and hundreds of repairs, and having dealt with dozens of suppliers. I would not subject my clients to the risks that I have found in cheaper parts. I will not tell you that you cannot find the parts cheaper nor that they will not work in many cases. I also will not mislead you into thinking that you can fix your set for $20 and that there are no pitfalls to be wary of in the process.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I would not service just a board brought it to me in most cases. There is no way to test it and align the set properly and it would not be a professional repair. There is also no way to test the related areas nor to know that the problem is purely a matter of needing your chips replaced. There are too many other possibilities that might lead to me being blamed if replacing the parts, checking the obvious resistors, and resoldering connections does not solve your problem. If you are going to have a professional repair it, I suggest you have them do the whole job with the set present either in your home or the shop.
> 
> There is more to most repairs than most DIYers assume. There is more to selecting a supplier as well. I recommened the suppliers that I use. You can chose to use others as many have. Some have success, some do not. My advice is based upon many years and hundreds of repairs, and having dealt with dozens of suppliers. I would not subject my clients to the risks that I have found in cheaper parts. I will not tell you that you cannot find the parts cheaper nor that they will not work in many cases. I also will not mislead you into thinking that you can fix your set for $20 and that there are no pitfalls to be wary of in the process.


So, why did you even post here since your answer was WORThlESS AND DIFFERENT FROM OTHER PREVIOUS AVS AND HTF GUYS???/


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

merc said:


> So, why did you even post here since your answer was WORThlESS AND DIFFERENT FROM OTHER PREVIOUS AVS AND HTF GUYS???/


How do you consider it worthless, the advice is sound if you ask me. In any case, I am sure lcaillo will respond to you in due course. In the mean time, please can you refrain from using capitals, shouting is not acceptable on HTS.

Cheers


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

merc,

Like I said, you can either take the advice given or not. That is your choice. You asked questions and I gave the most honest answers that I have. It may not be what you want to hear but it is the truth. I am not sure how it differs from what you have heard, but if it does, someone is either not telling you the whole story or giving you bad information. The reason that I post the information here is to tell the rest of the story that you will not get elsewhere. If you think any of it is incorrect, please be specific. I post my experience, which is considerable. That does not mean that I know everything nor that I can keep up with every supplier and their pricing and supply chains.

The fact is that sometimes people get parts that work from suppliers other than the ones I suggest and sometimes they have problems. Sometimes people can repair their sets easily and some struggle. Some repair shops will take a board in without the set and some won't. There are reasons that they won't, and many of those reasons can be seen in the many posts on this forum where people have trouble completing this kind of repair. Those who have the knowledge of electronics and skill to understand and follow the advice in the convergence repair sticky and who buy parts where I suggest rarely have problems. When they do it is usually because they missed something or there is more to the problem than a trivial replacement of the ICs. The many people who are unable to understand the advice or do not follow it carefully, or buy cheap parts are far more likely to have problems, and for these people the decision to DIY is not a good one. If you want to have the highest probablility of success, follow the suggestions. If you make a judgement that you want to do something else, that is your choice. The advice is free. 

Take it for what you think it is worth, but read the posting rules very carefully. We are respectful to others here and do not shout.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the "help"?

I thought the primary reason for my post was to find some recommended part dealer who's prices are more in line with the majority of other parts dealers?

I already have local guy who has repaired a previous HDTV for me (replacing fan#1 on a DLP RPTV) for only $119 but I took the set to him and gave him the new needed fan parts. House calls are much more expensive.... and he wants alot more to do the resistor check and cold solder check/repair. Maybe, that is because he is willing to guarantee the repair?

As for the re-calibration of this set following the repair of the board, it was previously ISF calibrated and the only thing that could be altered by the repair is convergence.... and I know how to do that on this 8 year old HDTV. Thanks anyway for your concern.

When I consider that *there is apparently currently no HDTV *(I am not shouting but whispering emphatically)which I can buy of equal performance, or egad, cost, then $250 is probably worth the risk?

Don't you agree?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have related my experience with respect to parts suppliers. Once again, I will not give you advice that is counter to my experience just because it is what you want to hear. I trust the distributors that I trust, and have had problems with parts from many others. If you want to use a cheaper supplier, there are plenty out there.

If you can do it yourself then there is nothing wrong with doing so. As professionals many of us tend to not want to get involved with DIYers doing part of the work. There are too many potential problems. It is common for there to be more than many assume to a repair and common for people to get in over their head. If you can work out something with a local servicer that works for both of you that is fine. Again, I gave my perspective. If it does not fit your circumstance, again, you don't have to consider it.

I woud not agree that there are no current sets that are better, but I would think that your set is likely worth investing in a repair. It can likely look very good compared to current sets. Many of the better CRT RP sets from 8 years ago can be stunning when calibrated and if the CRTs are in good condition it should be able to look great. At this age it probably would need some gray scale adjustment as the CRTs have surely aged some, but if you are happy with it, fix it.


----------

